# New In Jeddah



## CallyW (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, 

We are 2 24 year old British teachers who have just arrived in Jeddah. Can anyone give us some tips or ideas of how to meet people?

Many thanks


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

CallyW said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are 2 24 year old British teachers who have just arrived in Jeddah. Can anyone give us some tips or ideas of how to meet people?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi

Not been in Jeddah long myself .... 4 months

The Red Sea Divers does boat / snorkelling and diving trips where lots of other people go .... nice crowds from what I can tell.

You could learn to dive then start going on dive trips. I have numbers for a couple of instructors

I gather that somewhere on the outskirts is a riding and treking centre though not sure where ....but its probably on the internet

Then there are private beaches where lots of westeners go at weekends .... raddison hotel has a beach i think .... and maybe other but there is also silver sands and dream beach though I havent been ... I have been using a beach called El Balad but it closed last week so I need to try another

Also check out waiting rooms, coffee bars etc .... or even try googling ... the local monthly magazine called destination ... as there is stuff in there ... restaurants, cafes, exhibitions etc

But by far the best way is to strike conversations up with other ex pats at work, in coffee bars, bank queues and just ask what people do for fun ... and as soon as someone invites you somewhere, go ... even if its not your cup of tea ... as you will meet others who introduce you to others and so on .... and very soon invites start trickling in ... its all about networking so get in the habit of exchanging business cards or mobile phone numbers .... you will find the ex pat world is pretty small in the end from the limited bit that I have seen ... and mostly seem to be pretty friendly which helps

And finally .... if you do strike up conversations with people and get their numbers .... you dont have to wait for an invite ... try inviting them out for lunch or dinner or coffee or a walk on the corniche etc etc 

As I said, its all about networking .... there is alot goes on that isnt advertised ... so you need to get to know people

Not sure if that helps or not .... 

Sharon


----------

